# Guarantors for apartment rental



## heldo (Jun 27, 2010)

Does anyone know the answers to the following?:
Can persons outside Canada can be used as guarantors to secure a lease on an apartment? 
If this is possible what paperwork we should get them to fill in before we go?

Lastly if this isn't possible - are there any companies which offer a guarantor service?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Acting as a guarantor can be risky as they will be signing to say that should you default on your payments they will pay them. 

Ask the leasing company/agent???? I would imagine (but I dont know for sure) that the guarantor would need to be in Canada and accessible to chase if the worst happened. I'd guess that the only company likely to take that sort of responsibility on would be your bank... for a fee...if then??? I dont know if the credit card companies would be willing????

Jo xxx


----------

